# Scabs on feet and legs



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a buck that I noticed was limping this morning ( 7 months old) and I looked closing at his hoof and it was was swollen, grabbed him out of his pen and put him on the santion and noticed that he was all scabby white scabs( some scabs were bloody also but very few compare to the white). mostly around his hoof, but also up his legs to about his knee. I just trimmed his feet on the 6th so I know he didnt have it then, theres alot of heat in it. one leg is much worse the the others. I though it might be urine scad that has turned into dermatitis, but its on all 4 feet. I deliced him, and soaked his feet in warm water and some bigleo oil, then dry and put bag balm on it. started him also on twin pen. I have seen this before but never this bad. any other ideas. I just started his treatments today. so I am hopeing after a few days of soaking and antibiotics it will improve.

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Pennicllin isn't the drug of choice for foot scald or rot. Tetracycline is. I would move to any 200 mg Tetracycline given 3.5cc per 100 pounds, do the single dose a day until you have him cleared of at least the new blood sores. Also dip his feet in Koopertox which is copper and think about bolusing him for copper. If left, the scabs will continue up over his dew claws and turn into pemphgus which is sort of like shingles in goats, where the immune system goes crazy and starts building new skin faster than the old is sloughed. Scrub his down, a brush and chlorhexideen between feet soaking.

It's not catchy in the way foot rot in cattle are, it is not the same bacteria, it is only catchy is that it's environmental from wet areas and wet feet.

Disenfect anything you use on his feet before you use it on other stock. Vicki


----------



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki,

Can I give him that even though he is still a baby. and since I gave him Pen today, can I start the the Tet tomorrow?

Thanks for helping.

Melissa


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like the spitting image of what I experienced last Saturday. Out of the clear blue (well sort of since we have a foot of snow on the ground) my 8 month old whether comes limping up to the feed trough with swollen front ankle and bloody sores. I thought he hurt himself rough housing with the ladies out on some snow covered rocks, so I sprayed it all down with BluKote and checked him for broken bones. 
Day two, all the BluKote is around his mouth and he's still very raw in the ankle and knee area which indicated to me that he was chewing at himself. On closer inspection the swelling is mostly related to white scab build up. Sarcoptic mange being suspected (had it on a cow two years ago) I treated with pour on Ivermectin (1 ml/22 lbs). Three days later now, he's no longer limping or chewing and the swelling is going down.
I dosed all the open girls and will follow up with a second dosing after ten days.
Sarcoptic mange is very difficult to diagnose without a bit of luck in the scrapping sample, but treating suspected SM with Ivermectin has no ill side effects and sure beats wasting time wondering what is going on, while the symptoms get worse.
If your yearling develops scalar scabs around the eyes, dollar to donuts that it's mange!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes start the tet today.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, since we don't get stuff like that, do the Ivermectin also  vicki


----------

